# P&S Kayaker Meet and Greet



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, so I've gotten permission from Shooter and Sand Flea to set up a Pier and Surf meet and greet. What I have in mind is a one day fishing event with a cookout to follow.  This is still very early in the planning stages so I'm open to suggestions as to locations and dates. Let's work together and try to get as many of us together as we can for a fun day on the water and a nice opportunity to get some bragging rights and friendly competition. 



Thanks 
Chris


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea! Im new to the site and kayak fishing so I haven't met any of the members yet. This would be a great chance to meet everyone and have some fun. I'm looking forward to fishing with everyone.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

sounds interesting. I dont know where you are planning but maybe consider Janes Island state Park. in Crisfield. There is a nice campground and pavilion area as well as miles of water trails to explore the marsh and excellant fishing especially in the later summer and fall. 

:fishing:


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Kiptopeke State Park in December :beer: We had quite a turnout the year before last and some BIG fish. Gives you plenty of time opcorn:


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I would love to do kipto and all fish the ships. I just don't know how many people would be willing to do it there, or fish for those cows over there.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

c.story said:


> I just don't know how many people would be willing to do it there


Yeah, we hardly got anyone up there


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like fun:beer:


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone have an extra Dry suit?? opcorn::beer: LOL!

MYT


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Well what if we try to do one around the end of August and then get a group together for Kipto later on as the time gets closer. Would there be much interest in doing it at Rudee? I think finding a cookout location around there might be harder, but nice ramps and plenty of space might make up for that.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I have never been there and always up to see new locations... Late august/early september just may be do-able. keep posting updates and hopefully I can work something out.

:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

after labor day would be best for people that have to stay over night. the motel by the inlet is good and cheap or the camp ground at cape henry is nice too:fishing:


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright, Labor day is Monday September 6th. What if we set the date for the following Saturday the 11th? I feel Rudee Inlet would be a good location since they have tons of parking and plenty of ramp space. Now we just need everyone to chime in and show interest and then we can start to set things in stone.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, it would be nice if some of the Maryland guys or central VA guys wanted to carpool to give everybody an opportunity to come out. It might even make the trip cheaper as far as gas and possible hotel goes.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The 11th sounds pretty good to me. Maybe by then, I'd be set up with my new(ish) Yakima rack (that I'm buying in pieces via Craigslist) to actually carry two yaks on my 4Runner. :redface:


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

sept 11 sounds ok so far... a stupid question from a Delmarva-ite like me is__
where is Rudee? I have read alot of posts from you guys on the area but havent been able to find it... I think its south of Lynnhaven just not sure.

Thanks


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Rudee Inlet is right directly south of the resort area of Virginia Beach. It is directly off of the ocean.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

ok... thats what I thought... on Mapquest I see Lake Wesley... right?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes. It also goes all the way under the bridge labeled General Booth Blvd. Back that way is where the launch is as well.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Thanks C.story.... gonna try hard to make it happen


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds great. Hopefully I'll get to meet you out there.



On a side note...there have to be more people that want to get together for an excellent day of fishing with new friends.


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

you guys can count me in for this, just let me know when, ill bring the guys i fish with also


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds great tripp. Just keep an eye on this thread for more details as the day gets closer.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Mind if I come?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Mind if I come?


Man, everyone is welcome.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Chris I'll be there both places :beer::beer:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds good, Jerry. I was wondering why I hadn't seen you post up here yet. Haha.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

So...looks like the excitement died off a bit. I fished Rudee today, and for those who haven't there before, it's a great fishery. Nice calm waters, tons of different styles of fishing to suit anybody.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

I would like to join you guys as well, but just an FYI, Rudee (Owls Creek ramp) does not have a lot of parking for kayakers. Most of the parking is restricted for boat trailers only. Correct me if I am wrong, but I have fished there many times and there is only about 15-20 spaces for cars without trailers. It is a great fishery though, I look forward to it. Maybe we can find out if we can get "special" permission to park in the boat spots, just for the day. I'll check into it.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

maybe they will let us put 2 vehicles in a trailer space if needed.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Chris...it's Jason...! Going to HRBT today, wanna join? I'll be at the event for sure!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

If anyone can get get the permission, vbfdsooty can! Preesh!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, I totally forgot that my brother in law and myself had gotten my dad and ourselves tickets to the Richmond race on the 11th for his birthday. Looking at the calendar, I think the next best date to do it is the 25th, since the TKAA tournament is the 18th. Hopefully the extra two weeks will give us cooler weather and some yellow belly spot!


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

So, before I try to "pull some strings" on the parking, is the date set at the 25th? Let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

The TKAA tourney is the 25th.

http://tkaa.org/tournament/


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks so much, Rob. I could've sworn it was the 18th. In that case let's set the official date to Saturday September 18th.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

If anyone is wanting to come but doesn't have a kayak, please let me know. I have a smaller sit in kayak that is plenty suitable for Rudee. I also have a PFD and paddle. Just please, if someone will need it, let me know.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I should be able to make it also. Let me know if I can help out with the fixins for the cookout or anything. I'll be hauling from 804 and my trailer holds 4 yaks. I'll probably have 2 on it, which leaves 2 spare yaks if anyone wants to fish (they are Tarpon 100s) or 2 slots that could transport any others coming from 804.

If you decide to do any prizes I know some local kayak fishing accessory guys that could probably throw something together to donate


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

YakAttack said:


> I should be able to make it also. Let me know if I can help out with the fixins for the cookout or anything. I'll be hauling from 804 and my trailer holds 4 yaks. I'll probably have 2 on it, which leaves 2 spare yaks if anyone wants to fish (they are Tarpon 100s) or 2 slots that could transport any others coming from 804.
> 
> If you decide to do any prizes I know some local kayak fishing accessory guys that could probably throw something together to donate


We'd love to have you! I'll have to let you know as far as stuff for the cookout goes. I'm still not 100% if we're going to be able to lock down a place over there unless somebody knows a rentable place on the real cheap side.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

You could always use portsmouth city park and reserve a shelter. It's a large park with a separate kayak/small boat launch with plenty of parking. Plus the fishing is as good as Rudee with a hell of alot more room !


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

i forgot about city park, i agree with bait that its a good place with plenty of shelters and there is a dock on the creek near the shelters where we could put the kayaks in the water. plus its a short paddle to churchland bridge or you could fish in baines creek (the creek i live on). :fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A good time to meet and greet


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry guys but I wont be able to make it that weekend , I'll be at a wedding in Myrtle Beach that date , maybe next time :beer:


jerry


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Jerry. We'll see you at the ships this fall for sure though.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright. So I've been talking to YakAttack and he's agreed to send us out one of their VISICarbon Pros to raffle off to the people in attendance. I'm still working on some other prizes as of now, but will let you all know as I do. This will be a free raffle and everybody there is eligible.

Check out the VISICarbon Pro here:
http://yakattack.us/Products/Products.html


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

where's this shindig gonna be held?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I think we're going to keep it at Rudee Inlet just because you get so many options there.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm interested in attending. 

-non kayak owner


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

c.story said:


> I think we're going to keep it at Rudee Inlet just because you get so many options there.


Options as not much parking, no dedicated kayak launch, alot of boaters , no shelter(s) , probably wont allow grillin' ,.. ect...


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

im with sling on this one chris, city park has alot of options and plenty of space. i can look into geting a shelter if you need help with it. :fishing::beer:


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright. I'm pretty booked up for the next couple of days, but I can try to get down there Saturday to scope it out and then I can see who I need to talk to as far as lining up a shelter. Anybody want to come out and "test fish" it too?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

chris, let me know whats good for saturday, i live on the creek that city park is on. i kinda want to go out with sling myself to see how its done.:fishing:


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

baitslingin said:


> I'm your huckleberry


City Park good idea I like it


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

MetroMan said:


> I'm interested in attending.
> 
> -non kayak owner


Shoot me a PM around the first week of september Metro Man. If my work schedule cooperates and I'm able to come I will be able to bring a spare yak / Paddle / Crate / PFD. If my son doesn't fish with me it will be a Hobie Outback. If he does it will be a Tarpon 100.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

YakAttack said:


> Shoot me a PM around the first week of september Metro Man. If my work schedule cooperates and I'm able to come I will be able to bring a spare yak / Paddle / Crate / PFD. If my son doesn't fish with me it will be a Hobie Outback. If he does it will be a Tarpon 100.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like to thank the guys over at Marlin Wear for sending us out a hat to raffle off to the attendee's. They'red a great company to deal with and offer tons of shirts with UPF 40 to keep the sun off of you. Check them out at www.marlinwear.com


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Update*

Finally got a few hours in on a yak this summer at Cape Charles and landed a few flatties. I'm hooked!

This sounds like a really good time and I could use the experience. Could you give an update on the details this far?

Place:
Date: 
Time:
Etc,Etc...

Thanks


----------



## millerj64 (Jul 21, 2010)

*I'm In*

Just let me know the time and place, look'n forward to feeding my fishing addiction


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry for the delayed response guys. I'm going to get this thread deleted and start a new official one with all the official info.


----------

